# Paste what's in your clipboard!



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just paste (Ctrl+V or right-click -> paste) into the reply box and submit. Kinda fun, I guess. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Za=\{13}"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nothing came up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/comics/pearlsbeforeswine


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.pandora.com/music/song/05ce6fd3fc7eb4b6


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

http://pro-rock.com/v6/tour.html


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.energyfiend.com/2006/01/cubed-coffee-jello


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a165/ ... G_0523.jpg


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/cla ... 0000000000

Me helping a friend with his character talents in WoW.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.caves.org/


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mini labradoodles


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

reg8 : Add (8, x: immediate8, y: reg8) [2] {: generic_reg_immed8 "addb" y x :}
reg16 : Add (16, x: immediate16, y: reg16) [2] {: generic_reg_immed16 "addw" y x :}
reg32 : Add (32, x: immediate32, y: reg32) [2] {: generic_reg_immed32 "addl" y x :}
reg64 : Add (64, x: immediate64, y: reg64) [4] {: add_64_reg_immed y x :}


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.isketch.net


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

HP Photosmart A616 Compact


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

je t'aime


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Y'know what? I'd kill for a lock on my bedroom


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

"Each friend represents a world in us, a world possibly not born until they arrive, and it is only by this meeting that a new world is born."
- Anais Nin


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

><


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

" 



 "

:haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Paste what's in your clipboard!*



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Oh...my... god. That is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's great.


It's craptastic.


It's "Troll 2!!!"


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.easterbunnycostumes.com/bunn ... othead.jpg

haha... I should explain. but I won't. :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Phantacial


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uneasiness


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

ahhhhhheeeeee


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

nnerrecords.com/blabberm


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*nervous and excited


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Rancho Zabaco Dancing Bull Zinfandel


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

euthanasia


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

" b4mpxwuhj "


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=7627192


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.lolicatgirls.com/


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

http://www.okcupid.com/


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Spiders on drugs, I just saw the thread.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jester's Dance


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mariners.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8808 DUBE


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Paste what's in your clipboard!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.privcom.gc.ca/information/guide_e.asp#001


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How I Could Just Kill A Man -- Rage Against the Machine | Download from iTunes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LÉVIS (Tennis, badminton et volleyball de plage)
345, 12e Avenue
(à 2 minutes de l'autoroute 20)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

male contortionist


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Your Vocabulary Score: A-*








Congratulations on your multifarious vocabulary!

You must be quite an erudite person.

How's Your Vocabulary?


*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid Personality Disorder:HighSchizoid Personality Disorder:ModerateSchizotypal Personality Disorder:HighAntisocial Personality Disorder:LowBorderline Personality Disorder:ModerateHistrionic Personality Disorder:ModerateNarcissistic Personality Disorder:ModerateAvoidant Personality Disorder:Very HighDependent Personality Disorder:HighObsessive-Compulsive Disorder:High
-- Take the Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Info -- 

My AQ: 36/50 (very high)

I'm kind of a robot. A very messed up


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

///


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/savenazanin


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

06730001


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

makeupalley.com


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ok, then i'm off, mon amour.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

psycho-social


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

all right lets go sleep now.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

> When i disable validation and categories in the Usergroups management, this works when s.o. submits new subcategory alone. 
> If s.o. submits a subcategory in the "submit link" field, there are follwoing problems:
> 
> - Admin will still have to validate 
> - Link will instead be created in the category currently displayed on the webpage
> - also, in the form, if one creates a new subcategory in the field, and than does preview or "get title and description", the subcategory is vanished in the form and has to be entered new.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

C:\DOCUME~1\gabriel\LOCALS~1\Temp\01.mpg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yahoo! I mean SAS Friends!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

NN=8
nameno=replicate(' ',NN)

invsixty = 0.0166666667
pi180 = 3.1415926538/180.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## sasflower (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Virginal Princess


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

http://myspace.com/dublindeathpatrol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I found a thrill, to press my cheek to,
A thrill that I, have never known,

Ohhh you smile, you smile
And then the spell was cast
And here we are in heaven,
for you are mine, at last!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5; DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5}R++}setInterval('A()',5); void(0);


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

tuff enuff


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

At the end of the Beatles' song 'A Day in the Life,' an ultrasonic whistle, only audible to dogs, was recorded by Paul McCartney for his Shetland sheepdog.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1/2


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Cibelle -


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[19:38:44] Ping? Pong!
-
[19:41:45] Ping? Pong!
-
[19:44:46] Ping? Pon


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/sacrifice/screenshots.html


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Contact Form: Missing message?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The Disintegrators


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://montreal.craigslist.org/


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

9. sa = shyness?
10. sa = avoidant?
11. sa = antisocial?
12. causes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.sasfriends.com


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

r00lz


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Cryptolysergick


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dai Ou Jou is renowned for its almost ridiculous level of difficulty and refined gameplay


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Klipsch Audiophile iGroove Stereo - Black


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.heartless-*****es.com


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

and I, 
am a coconut.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

321 Golf Club Road


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

ww.u2log.com


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hanzel Und Gretyl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

_"I noticed you have been glancing at me about 11 times. I have been learning how to read body language since I am unexperienced at this stuff," I explain._

:lol - this was from another thread!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

" Traci Lords "


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> " Traci Lords "


Hello?!?!?!?! :eek :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha, you googled her, didn't you?!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

433-6822


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> hahaha, you googled her, didn't you?!


 Nope - but she is an interesting actress. :stu


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i want a cameral frappacino


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

" Traci Lords "


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

lined up the following North American tour dates


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

If you can't control your peanut butter, you can't expect to control your life.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

http://images.ucomics.com/comics/cl/2007/cl070117.gif


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3584/dsc00061kk3.jpg


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbv ... l_orgy.jpg

Haha don't ask!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tomorrow


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

home microdermabrasion kit


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I read that book before with my last therapist


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

meth ull fen uh date


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

d-fens


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

but i'll talk to you at 2...i'll go sleep with my dream of you in a dress


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Who's a clever boy?


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

they were sorta beige and soft leather feeling. They were 25$ each but 40% off until tomorrow.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorta like a vampire, but cooler.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.users.bigpond.com/apertout/inti-illimani.jpg


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

236


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Regina Spektor


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

demented


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1455236


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the number of the beast?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Evil Horde


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/0122 ... s-what.gif


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Veterans Services Fund, Inc.
*Tax season is here!...woohoo!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.kurumi.sakura.ne.jp/~kumicyo ... _rsnm.html


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

spin cotton, gin cotton!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

http://www.mcmichigan.com/index.cfm/irh ... ntID/20126


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

http://lettersfromthedustbowl.com/Fbk1.html

Edit: Kat, your site scares me a little. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/media/ph ... 285944.jpg


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.upsjobs.com


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

C:\DOCUME~1\gabriel\LOCALS~1\Temp\02.mpg


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

viewforum


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:troll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://collect.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =117412577


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

entrelac


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

encia Street, San Francisco, California 9


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/comics/getfuzzy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SKELEDOID (a.k.a. Man-at-arms)
Species: Hell Gladiator
Family: Zombie
Experience: 373
Gold: 99
Coin: Gold
Location: Southwest of the Dark Ruins. He's in the west most valley on the 
island where the Dark Ruins are.
Teams: The Blade Runners, Club Club, The Zombebops
Comments: Arguably one of the best monsters in the game, Skeledoid is an 
offensive powerhouse. It can attack twice per round with its swords, and each 
attack has a chance to put the enemy to sleep. Its stats are great to boot, so 
it's a contender for the A and S ranks.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Politicians Against Unwanted Lewdness


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Au revoir, mon amie


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... ,e,49.html


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Derek Kieper


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i've seen destruction up close


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

woman who rarely or never watches football.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Du riechst nach kaltem Rauch,
wenn das Warten unerträglich ist
In Gedanken abgetaucht,
erklärst du mir, dass du mich willst
Deine Worte sind verhallt,
und daher dich in mich verliebt
Dein Blick ist so scheiß kalt
Was ist nur mit dir passiert?

Yeah, yeah...was ist nur mit dir passiert?
Yeah, yeah

REFRAIN
Vielleicht bin ich einsam,
vielleicht bin ich allein!
Ich weiß es noch nicht,
du nimmst mir die Sicht!
Vielleicht bin ich einsam,
vielleicht werd ich frei sein!
Ich weiß es noch nicht,
du nimmst mir die Sicht!

Du nimmst mir die Sicht!

Lass mich nicht mehr los,
meine Hände tun mir wirklich weh
Ich hab nach dir gesucht
auch wenn ich dich nicht mehr versteh
Wenn die Welt sich um uns dreht
warum führst du mich dann hinters Licht?
Würd gern wissen wie's dir geht.
doch ich glaub, das weißt du selber nicht!

Yeah, yeah...ich glaub du weißt es selber nicht!
Yeah, yeah

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

stuff.mit.edu/iap/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

NORCO Scorcher


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ephili


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Wash of the Chesapeake and Appalachian Blue Range,
I have discovered the body of John Wilkes Booth.
Yes, it's true, I have Mr. Booth.
Everybody got to make a living somehow.
Do I hear a million?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://reyopo.socialanxietysupport.com/ ... 07-02.html


----------



## llee (Jan 16, 2007)

.


----------



## blueb_24 (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.impressaz.com/servicecenter/ ... vices.html


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

indistinguishability


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Willem Dafoe


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

http://www.play.vg/free_games/Adventure.html


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i duno where you get where you dont!!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kevin Cosgrove


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

512MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You need to learn to process what you read. When you mess it up as badly as you just did, you just look dumb.

__________________

Uh, yeah, I'm a ***** on other boards....

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/ ... CF3484.jpg


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Mark Borchardt


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.benjerry.com/features/americ ... _index.cfm


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

genets


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

[ ]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ALJT8CCB289RTK234CD7MG7D43TC3M392B2BC4JWXFG8PDFXYGHTVDDB2QRCCC3HJ9QMPDFKMXYBC8YY4G7DFBC89KMBCBCBCBCBC929FV9CCBCCD4


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pack it up, pack it in,
Let me begin, I came to win, battle me that's a sin.
I won't ever slack up,
Punk you better back up.
Try and play the role, and yo the whole crew'll act up.
Get up,
Stand up, (c'mon)
C'mon throw your hands up,
If you've got the feeling,
Jump and touch the ceiling.
Muggs lets the funk flow,
Someone's talkin' junk, yo,
I'll bust him in the eye, and then I'll take the punk's ho.
Feeling funky,
Amps in the trunk,
And I got more rhymes than there's cops at a Dunkin' Donuts shop.
Sure 'nuff I got props,
From the kids on the hill plus my mom and my pops.

(chorus)
I came to get down,
I came to get down,
So get out your seat and jump around!
Jump around!
Jump around!
Jump around!
Jump up, jump up, and get down!
Jump (times 17)

I'll serve it out like John McEnroe,
If your girl steps up, I'm smacking the ho. (slap)
Words to your moms,
I came to drop bombs,
I've got more rhymes than the bible's got psalms.
And just like the prodigal son, I return.
Anyone stepping to me, you'll get burned.
'Cause I got lyrics, but you ain't got none,
If you come to battle, bring a shotgun. (shotgun)
But if you do,
You're a fool,
'Cause I duel
To the death.
Trying to step to me, you take your last breath.
'Cause I got the skill,
Come get your fill,
'Cause when I shoot to gif,
I shoot to kill.

(chorus)

I'm the cream of the crop,
I rise to the top,
I never eat a pig,
'Cause a pig is a cop
Or better yet, a Terminator,
Like Arnold Schwartzenegger.
Trying to play me out,
Like as if my name were "Sega."
But I ain't goin' out like no pro, *****.
Get used to one style, yo and I might switch.
And up up and around...
And buck buck you down.
Put out your head
And then you wake up in the dawn of the dead.
I'm coming to get ya,
I'm coming to get ya,
Spittin' out lyrics,
Homey, I'll wet ya.

(chorus)


----------



## Mary674 (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.quotationspage.com/


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

sasuke. Don't ask me what that means. I'm on the school's comp. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

C:\DOCUME~1\gabriel\LOCALS~1\Temp\03.mpg


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

smile, dear


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i like children ...for breakfest


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

http://teabirds.blogspot.com/

I suddenly have a craving for tea.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning by Al Jarreau


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^Wow 

Al Jarreau


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Schism


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://www.freewebs.com/telesphoros/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

impaled northern moonforest


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

The short fortuneteller who escaped from prison was a small medium
at large.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://thelongestlistofthelongeststuffa ... est25.html


----------



## yardsale (Mar 13, 2007)

dont you 

for get a bout me



haha, my aim away message


----------



## Bedhead (Mar 17, 2007)

♥

A heart


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

;also because his brother


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Friend of mine is having a hard time financially...

If you have a business or know someone who does.. or even if you can help get the word out..

Not a charity attempt, just wanting to get his listing some attention.

Check it out!!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/date/index.php


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Last Visited: Sat Oct 28, 2006 10:42 pm


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

that bi-curious witch goddess hehe


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

pd2 zum video: Langsam haste noch nicht genug aber ich war ijn Kiel un d da hat mich nur nalleas angekotzt scheiß Stadt und deswegen fronte ich hubschraubert nochma so richtig mit einer allitwerrytion
action der snigg ist am anecken wie echesen keks sind

Anyone know what it means?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

heh, looks like someone finally bumped this back up again.

anyway, here we go:

http://www.goear.com/files/sst/217846a4 ... dcc888.mp3


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.download.com/Audacity/3000-2 ... ag=lst-0-1


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

> patriarchal structure is plainly epitomized by Norma Rae's overbearing father. His frequent, meddlesome requests for information on Norma Rae's activities and whereabouts, as well as her own grievance, "You're loving me to death," reveal his


 it's 5am and I'm writing a paper :um very...slowly.....


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

....eating me Pb cookies.. They are SWEETAH. wh00 O_O!! <eyes pop out of skull>


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

12716940 JC1


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Date: Sun, 12 Aug 2007 16:06:51 -0700 (PDT)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Saskatchewan


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Beside these magical gates...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/p ... 7-pix1.jpg


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ren Osugi


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Miyavi ...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id ... 807&size=o


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

LS6


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

http://myspace.com/jaredofarc


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.traffic.com/San-Francisco-Tr ... _WB_4.html


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

http://newcriterion.com:81/archive/17/f ... llock2.htm


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who read _The New Criterion_, and an article about Pollock, no less. I traveled all the way across North America to see the MoMA Pollock retrospective several years ago. Currently in my clipboard:

http://cosmicvariance.com/2007/08/30/wh ... n-nothing/


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/G/0 ... 0110.L.jpg


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> I thought I was the only one who read _The New Criterion_, and an article about Pollock, no less. I traveled all the way across North America to see the MoMA Pollock retrospective several years ago. Currently in my clipboard:
> 
> http://cosmicvariance.com/2007/08/30/wh ... n-nothing/


Man that's pretty cool...! I stumbled upon The New Criterion doing a paper on the ab exers. it's a great article and a really neat site. and i'm digging the one you had on your clipboard too. haha wowww that must have been pretty great!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My God, it's full of stars!


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

Terry Richardson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.xfactor.tv/


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pericle il nero


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/DesertCoyote_99/coypeop.htm


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

1. If the cat has recently urinated on the carpet, first absorb as much of the cat urine as possible using paper towels or an old towel. Place clean paper towels over the cat urine area and tread on them so as to absorb as much of the urine as possible. Repeat with dry towels until no more moisture can be absorbed.

If the cat urine has dried and you are not sure where the soiled area is you can use a black light (pictured above) to detect it. In a darkened room the black light will pick up urine and other stains. Hand held black lights can be purchased for between $15 to $25 

2. Next, wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibres deep down. Allow it to dry. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. A fan can also be used to assist drying. The acidity of the vinegar will neutralize the ammonia in the cat urine.
3. When it's dry, apply a liberal amount of baking soda over the affected area and drizzle it with a quarter of a cup of hydrogen peroxide mixed with a teaspoon of dishwashing detergent. Work it in with a scrubbing brush or your fingers (be sure to wear rubber gloves) to dissolve the baking soda and work it down into the carpet. Allow it to dry. Then vacuum. 

The vinegar will neutralize the ammonia and hydrogen peroxide is a powerful oxidizer capable of killing bacteria which cause the urine smells. Baking soda is a well known deodorizer which absorbs odors. Sprinkle it on your carpet monthly then vacuum up to keep your carpet smelling fresh all the time.

Important. Never use ammonia or ammonia-based products on the carpet. One of the ingredients of urine is ammonia and your cat may well be encouraged to re-offend in the same area if it detects the smell of ammonia. Many household cleaner cleaners contain ammonia so be sure to read the label.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tarsier

(when was I looking up tarsiers at work.. and why  )


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Kongo


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

dude!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Dorothea Tanning


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

don't envy anybody. every person has something no one else has. develop that one thing in yourself, and make it outstanding.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

no...but i DID stay at a holliday inn xpress last night!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Peter Lorre


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

my mustache zone is not erogenous


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Heut' Ist Mein Tag


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

at the moment


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Married To The Sea


----------

